# Nikon 750D real world review



## Jon_D (Oct 14, 2014)

the D750 seems to be a fantastic camera.

http://petapixel.com/2014/10/14/nikon-d750-review-nikon-youve-created-monster/

what they pushed out of the complete black frame is unbelievable.

the 5D MK3 has no chance DR wise.


----------



## FEBS (Oct 14, 2014)

Jon_D said:


> the D750 seems to be a fantastic camera.
> 
> http://petapixel.com/2014/10/14/nikon-d750-review-nikon-youve-created-monster/
> 
> ...



As a wedding photographer why would he choose for the D750? It is mentioned in several articles on the internet that this camera makes noise. yes, the camera is faster then a D810 (6.5 fps vs 5 fps). For weddings I would never take a D750. Just as I like the 5D3 above the 1Dx for weddings. For sports, just give me the 1Dx; the 7D2 or the D750. 

Concerning the remark concerning the 5D3 DR: I agree that the photos of the D750 look much much better compared to the 5D3 when 5 steps underexposed. But as mentioned so many times here in different forums, you should expose correct. Why the hell would you underexpose 5 steps ? 

I doubt that many wedding photographers will choose the D750 as there main body. Nikon added this body to create a faster, because of the smaller file size, full frame camera as the D810 is not the best camera for sports or action, but the D810 is marvelous for landscape and wedding.


----------



## Jon_D (Oct 14, 2014)

i am not a wedding phoptographer but i know the best one in our region and he recently bought nikon too. he was shooting canon only.... for more then 15 years.

he says with the nikon he can now shoot natural light in situations who he HAD to use a flash with canon.

other wedding photographer seem to like the D750 too.

http://blog.shaunbakerphotography.com/the-nikon-d750-review/

http://www.lowisphotography.co.uk/wedding-photography/nikon-d750-review-wedding-camera/

http://gcadventure.com/wp/tag/wedding/

ps: you don´t have to underexpose 5 stops it´s better too when you only underexpose 2 stops.
and who likes blown out windows in interiors shots? every minute saved in PS is money.


----------



## 9VIII (Oct 14, 2014)

The D810 is a superior camera in every way, the writer had to try hard to convince himself the D750 was anything other than an inferior camera for less money.
And this guy actually would have been much better off with the D810. Prime example, he never mentions using the 6.5fps burst speed, but actually does say that he runs out of buffer shooting 2-4fps with the D750, whereas the D810 has double the buffer, even with files twice as big.
And it shoots 7FPS in crop mode, but you get no crop mode boost on the D750.


----------



## dtaylor (Oct 14, 2014)

Jon_D said:


> he says with the nikon he can now shoot natural light in situations who he HAD to use a flash with canon.



The only place I see a high ISO advantage in the FF market is with the A7S. The D750 isn't any better then the 5D3 at high ISO.



> ps: you don´t have to underexpose 5 stops it´s better too when you only underexpose 2 stops.



No it's not. Generally you have to get into 3+ stop push territory before there's a difference. This is a bit simplified because it depends in part on how deep the tones are. But in the field I've found you can pretty reliably push up to 3 stops with a Canon sensor.



> and who likes blown out windows in interiors shots? every minute saved in PS is money.



Unless the interior is exceptionally bright on its own, even a 5ev underexposure / shadow push is not going to let you keep the windows from blowing out. The one wedding shot in his review with a window in the background is blown out.

The D750 is a fine camera for the price if you don't mind the some what consumer styled UI or the buffer. (Why does Nikon always skimp on the buffer?) But the sensor is on par with what one would expect from any FF sensor.

If you have the money I have to agree with 9VIII, the D810 is the DSLR to buy in the Nikon lineup.


----------



## Jon_D (Oct 14, 2014)

dtaylor said:


> No it's not. Generally you have to get into 3+ stop push territory before there's a difference.



even with 2-3 stops the canon will not look as clean.
you can see that in examples all over the web.



> Unless the interior is exceptionally bright on its own, even a 5ev underexposure / shadow push is not going to let you keep the windows from blowing out. The one wedding shot in his review with a window in the background is blown out.



mabye, but i often wish i could somehow get just 1-2 stop more DR out of my canon RAWs.
would not give me a proper exposed outside but made things way better.
it´s seems nikon can do that without a problem.

then look at the 5D Mk3 picture in the review, they are unusable.


----------



## jblake (Oct 14, 2014)

> The D750 isn't any better then the 5D3 at high ISO.



Actually, it is at least 2/3 of a stop better. I sold my 6D and several L lens, about 2 weeks ago, and purchased the D750. The D750 is cleaner at high ISO's than my former 6D was, by at least 1/3 or so of a stop. I can push high ISO images much better with the D750 than I could with the 6D. 

Still trying to figure out which Nikon lens are worth a crap, most of the Nikon primes are slower to focus than the Canon counterparts.


----------



## raptor3x (Oct 14, 2014)

Jon_D said:


> mabye, but i often wish i could somehow get just 1-2 stop more DR out of my canon RAWs.
> would not give me a proper exposed outside but made things way better.
> it´s seems nikon can do that without a problem.
> 
> then look at the 5D Mk3 picture in the review, they are unusable.



Have you tried MagicLantern's DualISO?


----------



## BozillaNZ (Oct 15, 2014)

Meh, another DR war...


----------



## V8Beast (Oct 15, 2014)

There's a lot to like about the D750. For me, the kickers are the price, WIFI, and tilt screen. Some people consider WIFI and a tilt screen to be "consumer grade" items, but there are many times I'm on assignment that both would come in handy. The extra DR is merely an added bonus. 

As a Canon shooter, I'm glad that the D750 and D810 have been released in between product cycles of the 5D line. Competition is a beautiful thing.


----------



## dtaylor (Oct 15, 2014)

Jon_D said:


> dtaylor said:
> 
> 
> > No it's not. Generally you have to get into 3+ stop push territory before there's a difference.
> ...



You can see that when people turn off all NR.



> mabye, but i often wish i could somehow get just 1-2 stop more DR out of my canon RAWs.
> would not give me a proper exposed outside but made things way better.
> it´s seems nikon can do that without a problem.
> 
> then look at the 5D Mk3 picture in the review, they are unusable.



They are not 1-2 stops underexposed.

You can routinely push Canon RAW files 1-2 stops, but you will want to play with the NR sliders in ACR when doing so. People seem to be afraid of those things. CNR hardly affects detail, and there's room on LNR before detail starts getting smudged.


----------



## dtaylor (Oct 15, 2014)

V8Beast said:


> There's a lot to like about the D750. For me, the kickers are the price, WIFI, and tilt screen. Some people consider WIFI and a tilt screen to be "consumer grade" items, but there are many times I'm on assignment that both would come in handy. The extra DR is merely an added bonus.



Absolutely, and I certainly don't want to come off as biased against it. IMHO the D750 means Canon should drop the price on the 5D3 until the 5D4 is available.


----------



## dash2k8 (Oct 15, 2014)

V8Beast said:


> There's a lot to like about the D750. For me, the kickers are the price, WIFI, and tilt screen. Some people consider WIFI and a tilt screen to be "consumer grade" items, but there are many times I'm on assignment that both would come in handy. The extra DR is merely an added bonus.
> 
> As a Canon shooter, I'm glad that the D750 and D810 have been released in between product cycles of the 5D line. Competition is a beautiful thing.



I'd actually flip that. I think the extra DR is the cake and the tilt screen is merely an added bonus. I've never taken a "lesser" picture because I didn't have a tilt screen. WIFI is completely useless to me (I'm sure it serves other ppl very well, just doesn't fit my own workflow) so I don't care either way. And I agree that competition is always good. It forces everyone to stay serious and we are the ones who benefit from this.


----------



## Aglet (Oct 15, 2014)

it is a VERY good and well featured camera for the price.
And I like the way it fits my hand. But I've already got a bag full of Nikon gear so will pass on this one.


----------



## V8Beast (Oct 15, 2014)

dtaylor said:


> Absolutely, and I certainly don't want to come off as biased against it. IMHO the D750 means Canon should drop the price on the 5D3 until the 5D4 is available.



It will be interesting to see what happens with 5D3 pricing. For someone who isn't heavily invested in either system, I don't see any incentive to purchase a 5D3 over a D750. If someone who isn't heavily invested in either system asked for my opinion regarding both bodies, I'd tell them both are great tools, but the D750 clearly offers more value for the dollar.


----------



## TeT (Oct 15, 2014)

Can we not have duplicate threads. This review was already posted. Nothing has changed...

Been nice to see some EXIF data....


----------



## V8Beast (Oct 15, 2014)

dash2k8 said:


> I'd actually flip that. I think the extra DR is the cake and the tilt screen is merely an added bonus. I've never taken a "lesser" picture because I didn't have a tilt screen. WIFI is completely useless to me (I'm sure it serves other ppl very well, just doesn't fit my own workflow) so I don't care either way. And I agree that competition is always good. It forces everyone to stay serious and we are the ones who benefit from this.



Yeah, different strokes for different folks. Fortunately, for most scenarios that may be DR limited, I'm able to adequately control DR through other means. On the flip side, a tilt screen would come very handy for me when a shot requires extremely high or extremely low angles. As for WIFI, although I wouldn't use it all the time, it would be very handy for gigs that require immediately uploading images onto the web. Shuffling memory cards to a tablet or laptop is a pain. 

Either way, the D750 at least includes these features and lets the end user determine how relevant they are to each user's needs. No such luck with the 5D3, but then again it is approaching three years old at this point.


----------



## TeT (Oct 15, 2014)

Where can I find accurate charts showing dynamic range for all the DSLR cameras on one site.

I would like to see an accurate comparison of the A7 5DIII 6D D750 & D810 at multiple ISO all on one site...

I cant find it, and cross site comparisons dont seem to work...


----------



## K-amps (Oct 20, 2014)

Dpreview does some of that comparison, they have it for multiple ISO's and both RAW and jpeg comparison. The latter is what made me realize that Canon's high ISO advantage in the 5d3 vs 5d2 was merely Digic Magic, since the RAWs of both models were quite close.

The issue is, DPreview takes its sweet time to post 'full' reviews, so you one needs to be patient.

www.dpreview.com


----------



## tron (Oct 20, 2014)

dilbert said:


> raptor3x said:
> 
> 
> > Jon_D said:
> ...


Sure, and no software manufacturer accepts any liability for damage done. 

But, do you have real example or you just copy what they say ?

Having said that it is better to have more DR from the start.


----------



## tron (Oct 20, 2014)

jblake said:


> > The D750 isn't any better then the 5D3 at high ISO.
> 
> 
> Actually, it is at least 2/3 of a stop better. I sold my 6D and several L lens, about 2 weeks ago, and purchased the D750. The D750 is cleaner at high ISO's than my former 6D was, by at least 1/3 or so of a stop. I can push high ISO images much better with the D750 than I could with the 6D.
> ...


You sold your 6D and L lenses for 1/3 or so of a stop? 

And now you are trying to fgure out which of the slower focusing Nikon lenses are at least worth a crap?


----------



## nda (Oct 20, 2014)

tron said:


> jblake said:
> 
> 
> > > The D750 isn't any better then the 5D3 at high ISO.
> ...



+1000


----------



## zim (Oct 20, 2014)

nda said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > jblake said:
> ...



now now chaps he actually sold it for 2/3rds of a stop


----------



## tron (Oct 20, 2014)

zim said:


> nda said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...


The comparison was with 6D not 5D3. But even if we take "at least" into consideration we may be talking of a 1/2 stop difference... Questions remain...


----------



## jyrbba (Oct 20, 2014)

Shot 5DMKIII and D750 side by side for 2 days. 750D has less colornoise and looks cleaner @ 6400 and above. 3200 is pretty much the same. Still I prefer Canon color reproduction, even tho Nikon has more realistic colors.


----------



## rpt (Oct 20, 2014)

dilbert said:


> raptor3x said:
> 
> 
> > Jon_D said:
> ...


*Nope!* I have been using ML for over a year for dual ISO and focus stacking and I have had ZERO problems. The thing to note is that I have been using one of the nightly builds and it is stable. I have not used it for movies so I can't vouch for stability there but I am sure there are some on this forum who could give you an opinion on that.


----------



## zlatko (Oct 20, 2014)

dtaylor said:


> Jon_D said:
> 
> 
> > he says with the nikon he can now shoot natural light in situations who he HAD to use a flash with canon.
> ...



I edit thousands of wedding photos with extremes of brightness and contrast and my pushing and pulling range in Lightroom is from +2 to -2. Usually it is just from +1 to -1. In-camera metering is good enough that it's very rare to need to push or pull more than 2 stops. How often does one get a nearly black frame?

If I were a Nikon shooter, I would be all over the D750. But I would not sell a 5D3 or 6D for a D750. Not for 1/3 stop or even more. Canon lenses are too good to give up.


----------



## zlatko (Oct 20, 2014)

V8Beast said:


> dtaylor said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely, and I certainly don't want to come off as biased against it. IMHO the D750 means Canon should drop the price on the 5D3 until the 5D4 is available.
> ...



These products are similar, but the price of one has little to do with the price of the other. That's because they're not easily interchangeable. Each is attached to a complex system, and that system is at least as important as the body. The incentive to purchase a 5D3 (or 6D) over a D750 is still connected to the system behind it, the unique lenses, the ergonomics, the service, etc.


----------

